# Time Zero film changes - an update!



## terri

Straight from the Polaroid site. :shock: Here's hoping someone with a cruel sense of humor hacked in there with this one....

http://www.polaroid.com/global/printer_friendly.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441763684&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574488338439&bmUID=1120967645638&bmLocale=en_US


Anyone heard more about this?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Sounds about right.
This happened in the UK around 1982.
We used to distort Polaroid then - but a manufacturing change stopped it. Oddly, the Polaroid you bought in France could still be played with.
There were a lot of protests about it with some influential photographers weighing in.
I don't know if Polaroid went back to the old process or managed to solve the problem with the new - but eventually manipulation came back onto the menu.
At that time people suspected that Polaroid had done it on purpose because they didn't like people messing with their product.
My advice is to mortgage your house and fill several freezers with old stock. It should tide you through the problem.
And if Polaroid don't sort it out you will have the satisfaction of seeing your film cache appreciate in value by astronomical amounts!


----------



## hobbes28

:shock:  I guess we need to head to the store sometime soon.. *honey!! Where's the deed?!?!?*


----------



## terri

Well, it's certainly not a secret that Edwin Land always hated the manipulation process. That formula was reputed to have been changed very early on, in fact I believe it wasn't even called "Time Zero" when it first came out. 

But nowadays, Polaroid means "creative processes" to a lot of photographers. The company maintains a small army of "creative uses" consultants on hand, some of them best-selling artists who no doubt help sell their products through workshops and classes. It's hard to believe they'd purposely take a product off the market that must be an ongoing, steady seller. :scratch: It doesn't make sense. 

Here's hoping they revert back to the former production and this is another one of those strange aberrations that Polaroid seems to have every decade or so.


----------



## Jeff Canes

You would think that a company border on bankruptcy in a shrinking market would pay more attention to its customers needs


----------



## sillyphaunt

So does that mean we need to not buy any "new" time zero film? I'll be so mad.. I just got my daylab a few months ago just for this!!


----------



## terri

There's a phone number to call, and I think we should all take turns calling it.  The more outraged artists they hear from, the better, in my view. Especially those of us who have dropped the bucks on the Daylab SX-70 base. I've gotten some good use out of mine, but I'm far from finished!


----------



## terri

From a newsletter by one of those Polaroid "creative processes" consultants I mentioned before - good old Kathleen T. Carr:



> Important Update About Time Zero Film!
> 
> Polaroid has been working on fixing a temporary glitch with the latest batches of Time Zero Film--the film that we use for SX-70 Manipulations. I have been told that they are very close, and will be sending me some film to test very soon. Some of the newest batches don't manipulate properly; however we have discovered a fix for it until the error is rectified. Just heat the newly exposed print for two minutes, and reheat as needed. I recommend keeping the print constantly warm until you finish manipulating it. My favorite way is to use a heating pad with an acrylic clipboard on top of it for a heated surface.
> 
> This glitch affects many film batches with the expiration date of 11-05, 12-05 and later, even 5-05. The following batches are good and work fine:
> 
> 12-05 expiration, lot numbers ending with 682-685
> 1-06 expiration, lot numbers ending with 817-819
> 5-06 expiration, lot numbers ending with 019, 020
> 
> If you buy Time Zero film that doesn't manipulate properly, call Polaroid's Technical Assistance Hotline at 800-225-1618, M-F from 8am-8pm EST and give them the batch numbers and expiration date. If you can't get the film to manipulate, they will work with you on this problem.


 I'm feeling better already...I was hoping it was something along these lines. :cheer: Just a matter of time, then. 

btw, if anyone doesn't know who Kathleen Carr is, you should google her and check out her work. She studied photography in Minor White's home and is no slouch - and she is also a fabulous Polaroid alternative techniques artist whose work I admire very much. :thumbup:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I've always preferred Lucas Samaras (*not work safe*) who started as a sculptor and painter but was working polaroid almost from the start.
His ideas will blow you away.
*not work safe - some nudity* http://www.getty.edu/art/collections/bio/a3793-1.html

You'll find more if you Google


----------



## terri

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've always preferred Lucas Samaras (*not work safe*) who started as a sculptor and painter but was working polaroid almost from the start.
> His ideas will blow you away.
> *not work safe - some nudity* http://www.getty.edu/art/collections/bio/a3793-1.html
> 
> You'll find more if you Google


 Yep, I've seen his stuff before and know his name - he was one of the early ones, definitely one of the best. :thumbup: It's hard to thumb through any articles about the process without seeing his name.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Oh gosh, that's a relief, thanks Terri! 

I LOVE Kathleen Carr, I have her website linked on mine. Did you know she offers some online classes about polaroids from betterphoto.com? I am hoping she'll do some on manipulations, right now its just for transfers/lifts.


----------



## terri

Yep, I've seen all the offerings over there.  They definitely have gotten some heavy hitters. Have you thought about signing up for them?


----------



## Alison

I think I just heard Hobbes let out a sigh of relief (and I don't have to hide the deed anymore! :cheer:  ) Glad to know that the alt processors are safe


----------



## terri

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I think I just heard Hobbes let out a sigh of relief (and I don't have to hide the deed anymore! :cheer: ) Glad to know that the alt processors are safe


 I think we were all ready to show out and throw down for a while there, Alison!  I'll gladly settle for some "temporary glitch" as long as they ultimately get it back to what it's been! :thumbup:


----------



## sillyphaunt

I was VERY close to signing up actually.. But I haven't even tried a lift yet, so I would be a big beginner. Besides, I'm enjoying the sx-70 process way too much to get sidetracked now. If she did a Manipulations class I'd sign up in a heart beat.


----------



## captain-spanky

so are we gonna be ok with this kerfuffle?
I've only just noticed this post and I only bought an SX-70 on friday!!!   
I've had a hard enough job getting hold of some film - i ended up getting 'sx-70 film' and it doesn't say 'time zero' on it anywhere so i'm worried now i won't be able to get the right stuff anywhere.... waaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## terri

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> so are we gonna be ok with this kerfuffle?
> I've only just noticed this post and I only bought an SX-70 on friday!!!
> I've had a hard enough job getting hold of some film - i ended up getting 'sx-70 film' and it doesn't say 'time zero' on it anywhere so i'm worried now i won't be able to get the right stuff anywhere.... waaaaaaaaaaaaa


 I wouldn't sweat the packaging - Polaroid has different names for the same products sold worldwide. I can't purchase "Polacolor 100" sheet film in the states, only Type 79 - which, lo and behold, says "Polacolor 100" on each sheet!  

I'd call the technical assistance # and give them the lot# off what you just bought, to see if it's one of those *troubled* batches. I think ultimately it's going to be fine - just a manufacturing glitch we may never really know the details of.


----------



## eggboyuk

Hi

This is bad news surely! 

http://www.polaroid.com/sx70/en/index.html

Are any of you up for starting a petition to convince Polaroid not to do this? Also I think it was highly cynical of them to make the film un-manipulative prior to this anouncement. Lets apply some pressure!

Alternatively, does anyone know of plans for an alternative manufacturer of the Time zero / sx70 film types.

A sad/frustrated manipulator...


----------



## hobbes28

I guess I'll be buying a whole lot of film in the near future...

I don't know if anyone makes anything like the time zero film.  I only wish I did.


----------



## terri

Hmmmm, I fear handwriting was already on the wall. :thumbdown: They've been through bankruptcy and are no doubt still in survival mode, so they're going to cut where they have to. 

How awful. 

It will be interesting to see if anyone can pick up the rights to the original formula and start charging fifty bucks for a 2-pack. 

And, since he always hated the manipulations, I think somewhere ol' Edwin Land is laughing his ass off and going :greenpbl: .


----------



## eggboyuk

I'm wondering, if you superheat a 600 pic with a hairdryer, will it manipulate...??

Think I may try - anyone know?

Seems stupid cutting off the SX70 route, as I'm sure Polaroid sell many other products through artists who love their SX70 cameras, hence are introduced to other Polarid media. Certainly know that's the case with me.

I get the feeling Polaroid are probably too blinkered to sell the SX70 rights on to anyone else (at this point in time at least). Also I can't believe this, but they've actually removed all SX70 manipulated pictures from their featured artist galleries. What are they, Nazis!?


----------



## terri

eggboyuk said:
			
		

> I'm wondering, if you superheat a 600 pic with a hairdryer, will it manipulate...??
> 
> Think I may try - anyone know?
> 
> Seems stupid cutting off the SX70 route, as I'm sure Polaroid sell many other products through artists who love their SX70 cameras, hence are introduced to other Polarid media. Certainly know that's the case with me.
> 
> I get the feeling Polaroid are probably too blinkered to sell the SX70 rights on to anyone else (at this point in time at least). *Also I can't believe this, but they've actually removed all SX70 manipulated pictures from their featured artist galleries. What are they, Nazis!?*


 What?!? Hey!!! _I'm_ a featured artist over there!  I'm gonna go check it out. 

What's the point of such a move? :scratch: Are they trying to pretend SX-70 manips never existed? What kinda Big Brother bs is that? I'm confused.....


----------



## photogoddess

You're still there.  Did they take manipulations down but leave up emulsion lifts? :scratch:

http://www.polaroid.com/global/deta...4488338493&bmUID=1129645496519&bmLocale=en_US


----------



## terri

Yep, that's what it looks like. That's what I'm questioning - what is the point of removing all the SX-70 work? 

I'll be interested in reading what some of their "Creative Consultants" have to say, people like Kathleen Carr in particular. Right now, I don't believe any other emulsion formula works like Time Zero. 

I suppose there will be people out there who will want to continue to shoot their beloved SX-70 Land cameras and will go through the conversion to get type 600 film in there, figuring out how to get around the film speed difference. I just don't know that I'll be one of them. 

Wonder how this will impact the Daylab Corp. Everyone's expensive SX-70 bases are suddenly nice plastic antiques. :x


----------



## eggboyuk

Nice work btw Terri. Haven't yet got round to putting any of my pics up on Polaroid - and now thy're not displaying manips I'm kind of disappointed as I have many...

Who knows about large format Polaroid backs. Thinking of branching into this...


----------



## eggboyuk

terri said:
			
		

> Yep, that's what it looks like. That's what I'm questioning - what is the point of removing all the SX-70 work?
> 
> They don't want to encourage anyone, that's why they made the film unmanipulable prior to the announcement. Cynical eh...
> 
> We're already paying about 50 bucks in the UK for a twin pack of SX70 btw.


----------



## terri

eggboyuk said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's what it looks like. That's what I'm questioning - what is the point of removing all the SX-70 work?
> 
> They don't want to encourage anyone, that's why they made the film unmanipulable prior to the announcement. Cynical eh...
> 
> We're already paying about 50 bucks in the UK for a twin pack of SX70 btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't bought any for a while - I still have about 2 packs at home - but last time I checked it was about $22 for a 2 pack.
> 
> I've had the same cynical thoughts. Again, I am really going to enjoy reading Kathleen Carr's comments - and she had better make some.  No one likes to be *manipulated*; if they needed to dump the product due to financial constraints, please just say so. They spun the last unmanipulable batch as a "manufacturing glitch". I don't want to see the film disappear, certainly, but I can appreciate the cost of its exclusivity in today's market.
Click to expand...


----------



## terri

eggboyuk said:
			
		

> Nice work btw Terri. Haven't yet got round to putting any of my pics up on Polaroid - and now thy're not displaying manips I'm kind of disappointed as I have many...
> 
> Who knows about large format Polaroid backs. Thinking of branching into this...


 Oh, and thank you for the kind words. Looks like the price of my Sx-70 stuff just went up.  

I've not used a large format Polaroid back, nothing bigger than the 4x5 sheet film. 

Start a new thread and post some of your manipulations; discontinued film or not, I always enjoy viewing others' work.


----------



## eggboyuk

I will indeed, just signed up to this yesterday, (in an SX70 fueled rage). Will post up some pics in an hour or two - being chased to do some work here!


----------



## terri

eggboyuk said:
			
		

> I will indeed, just signed up to this yesterday, (in an SX70 fueled rage). Will post up some pics in an hour or two - being chased to do some work here!


 Work - what's that??  Do what I do and ignore it! Kidding....will look for your stuff whenever you have a chance to post it.

And welcome to TPF, btw! Even under such trying circumstances, there are several of us here on the "Polaroid team" who welcome the chance to greet a new member.


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah, welcome to the Polaroid team.  I just have to head to the bank to get a loan for all the rest of the time-zero in their warehouse...


----------



## terri

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Yeah, welcome to the Polaroid team. I just have to head to the bank to get a loan for all the rest of the time-zero in their warehouse...


 Have you bought some that worked fine since the "manufacturing glitch", Hobbes? I haven't, and I've been wondering what I'd get at this stage - will you be able to manipulate it easily?


----------



## eggboyuk

Thanks all! Will post some work up shortly...


----------



## hobbes28

I haven't bought any for about a year when I bought five packs.  I've just loaded my last pack into the camera so I guess I need to go and get some to see what happens.  Good thing I got that daylab so I can easily switch to the lifts and transfers.


----------



## terri

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I haven't bought any for about a year when I bought five packs. I've just loaded my last pack into the camera so I guess I need to go and get some to see what happens. Good thing I got that daylab so I can easily switch to the lifts and transfers.


 Yep - I was thinking about that. Although I could sell ya an SX 70 base on the cheap. :mrgreen:


----------



## eggboyuk

Hi All,

As promised - but two days later! Here is a thread with some of my SX70 maipulations:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32656

Incidentally - I loaded up some of the new stock SX70 last night and tried out some manipulations, using a hair dryer to heat up the emulsion shortly after development. No problems. Perhaps sets a little faster. Encouraging when I have to move to 600 film packs.

Ed.


----------



## terri

eggboyuk said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> As promised - but two days later! Here is a thread with some of my SX70 maipulations:
> 
> http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32656
> 
> *Incidentally - I loaded up some of the new stock SX70 last night and tried out some manipulations, using a hair dryer to heat up the emulsion shortly after development. No problems. Perhaps sets a little faster.* Encouraging when I have to move to 600 film packs.
> 
> Ed.


 That's definitely good to know. :thumbup: Thanks for that info. Looks like I may as well buy a few more packs and see what I can do with it, before the film goes the way of glass plates. 

Thanks for the link!


----------

